

Ask HN: How do you test for browser compatibility? - _ix

I&#x27;ve taken over for a failing project at work, supporting the largest contract my company has ever executed. We&#x27;re understaffed in my department, and by taking over, I mean I&#x27;m solely responsible for everything. Until now, it&#x27;s been a jumble of band-aids and temporary fixes. After a couple of weeks of database tuning and other architectural changes, I&#x27;m starting to focus on the browser. Unfortunately, the sales people here wrote nothing about browser support in the contract, so we&#x27;re on the hook for supporting anything the client uses. IE7 tends to be particularly problematic with subsequent builds. Any radical changes I make seems to break a lot of functionality for the client after I&#x27;ve pushed the changes to production, but the real problem is that I can&#x27;t see it in my (manual) testing procedures before the client does -- I&#x27;m just using IE11 with the developer tools mimicking IE7 functionality. Everything&#x27;s beautiful in Chrome, Firefox, and IE9+ isn&#x27;t bad at all...<p>tl;dr: How do I really see if things are breaking across browsers and browser versions? How can I automate my browser testing procedures?
======
onion2k
There was an HN story about
[http://nightwatchjs.org/](http://nightwatchjs.org/) here recently. It's a
nice wrapper around Selenium WebDriver that enables testing across browsers
automatically from a test runner. Not used it yet but it does look good.

There are many other wrappers around WebDriver too.

~~~
_ix
Very cool. I'll take a look into this now. Thanks for the suggestion.

------
sp332
Microsoft makes virtual machine images available for testing versions of IE.
[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=115...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=11575)

~~~
_ix
Oh, that's fantastic. Even more information at
[http://modern.ie/](http://modern.ie/)

------
laxk
I am using [http://www.browserstack.com](http://www.browserstack.com). They
have really great service for what you have described.

